# Time capsule et TV



## boni30 (20 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous !
Je viens de faire l'acquisition de la nouvelle Tv 3D de Samsung UE55 c8700 (connectée en wifi à my livebox) et d'une Time capsule d'un To. 
Le truc c'est que je souhaite profiter de ça pour libérer de l'espace sur le disque dur de mon Mac book pro et surtout avoir une sauvegarde et synchro automatique. 
Ma question est la suivante :
Est-il possible de raccorder en Usb ma TC à la tv et l'utiliser comme disque dur (partitionner le disque ?) pour y lire les fichiers (photos et films) enregistrés depuis mon MacBook tout en conservant par ailleurs la sauvegarde via Time machine ? 
Pourrais-je lire des films en 1080p ?

Quels seraient les avantages d' ajouter une Apple Tv ?

Désolé de ces questions qui pourront paraître bêtes mais si je suis fan de Mac c'est justement parceque je ne suis pas expert en informatique et que je cherche une solution simple ....

Merci beaucoup par avance.  

Olivier


----------



## boni30 (21 Juin 2010)

Bon finalement et dans le doute je viens de commander une Apple tv sur le refurb store...

La question est pourrais je soulager le DD de mon MacBook. (plus que 1,2go de libre...) : autrement dit, une fois les films copiés via iTunes, est ce que si je les supprime de mon MacBook ils resteront stockés sur l Apple tv ???

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2010)

Toi tu n'aimes pas lire les autres post. Tu préfères attendre la réponse, sans te fatiguer. 

La réponse se trouve quelques topics plus bas : la synchronisation entre iTunes et ATV est unidirectionnelle, c'est à dire que tu peux synchroniser ce qui se trouve dans iTunes vers ATV, mais pas le contraire. Un exemple : tu synchronises un film qui est dans iTunes avec ton ATV. Puis, pour une raison quelconque, ton fichier disparaît d'iTunes, et bien, à la prochaine synchronisation, il va disparaître de l'ATV. Il existe des astuces, mais là, je te laisse chercher sur le forum ...


----------



## boni30 (24 Juin 2010)

[/COLOR]J'ai fouillé dans le forum depuis et j'ai trouvé la réponse à ma question. Merci quand même !


----------



## fcbernin (23 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

je débute dans tout :rose:. 2 questions :mouais:

1) est il possible de stocker des données dans ATV et les effacer de mon macbook pro sans que celles ci ne soient pas supprimées (de ATV) à la prochaine synchronisation ?

2) est il possible de stocker des données dans TC et les effacer de mon macbook pro sans que celles ci ne soient pas supprimées (de TC) à la prochaine synchronisation ?

En somme est -ce que Tc ou ATV peuvent jouer aussi le role de DD externe ? meme si ce ne sont pas leurs roles initiaux si oui comment ? 

merci bcp 

FC


----------



## daffyb (23 Août 2010)

pour la time capsule, oui, tu peux t'en servir de disque externe.
Pour &#63743;TV, j'en sais rien


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

Pour l'AppleTV, c'est pas trop possible mais il existe une astuce déjà donnée à mainte reprise !


----------

